# becoming a husqvarna dealer



## philip comtois

this question is for husqvarna dealers. i would like to become a husqvarna dealer but when i go on there website and click on "becoming a dealer", they want info on my current business. do they only allow people who have an existing business such as a hardware or outdoor power equipement store to become a dealer? i don't have a business, but have a business backround and i feel fairly knowledgeable about chainsaws. thanks


----------



## BC WetCoast

I've heard rumours through the small independent Husky dealers that Husky is beginning to back away from the independents and concentrate more on the big box stores eg Home Depot. Parts are now becoming harder to get on a quick turnaround.

What have others heard?


----------



## mckeetree

BC WetCoast said:


> I've heard rumours through the small independent Husky dealers that Husky is beginning to back away from the independents and concentrate more on the big box stores eg Home Depot. Parts are now becoming harder to get on a quick turnaround.
> 
> What have others heard?



You heard right. A local saw shop here just dropped Husky for that very reason. But I have been hearing that for some time now.


----------



## Canyonbc

I haven' heard anything either way....

but just looking around as a consumer, 2 local Husky shops dont carry Husky any more and we have a Freidmans which is like a Home Depot or Lowes...and they now carry Husky...and Lowes does too..

Best of luck though.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Husky is going to the box stores you may want to seriously consider Stihl. I deal with the local Stihl Dealer for one very important reason: THEY SERVICE WHAT THEY SELL!!!


----------



## Canyonbc

Slvrmple72 said:


> Husky is going to the box stores you may want to seriously consider Stihl. I deal with the local Stihl Dealer for one very important reason: THEY SERVICE WHAT THEY SELL!!!



Not only that is a dang good product.


----------



## reachtreeservi

Slvrmple72 said:


> Husky is going to the box stores you may want to seriously consider Stihl. I deal with the local Stihl Dealer for one very important reason: THEY SERVICE WHAT THEY SELL!!!



STIHL ROCKS !!


----------



## FSTS

If this happens I will start looking into Stihl when I replace my saws. I can't stand talking to anyone from Lowes or Home Depot when it comes to saws, besides that, you can't find any good saws there.


----------



## B-Edwards

Stihl has promised never to do what Husky has done as far as selling thier dealers out to Lowes and other stores alike. I would look into becoming a Stihl dealer for that reason alone.


----------



## MarylandGuy

Maybe you should also consider taking on the Dolmar line. You read a lot of posts here about how hard it is to find a dealer. And even harder finding a quality dealer.


----------



## retoid

I hate corporations. Our town of Bellingham here has several hippies, naturalists, vegans and loggers. Most of us choose to support local businesses over larger corporations like Sprawl Mart. However since our USD has been dropping Canadians have been going crazy shopping at Wal-Mart down here.

I guess you just can't win either though. The other day I brought my saw into a local husky dealer, family owned saw shop in town to get fixed up. Dropped it off asking for them to find where the fuel was leaking as I was in a hurry to get it fixed and milling and had little time to do it myself. Well I called back and they had already ordered parts I did not ask for and gave me a cost of $100. All this for a new fuel line and filter and labor! I was kinda shoced about the whole ordeal. The worst part is that when I walk in there I am never taken seriously. Probably because I am younger. But damn. My friends and I recently bought a brand new 359XP and some other stuff and sent our friends there to. The least I expect is a little respect and to be taken seriously.

Sorry to derail.

No matter what though I highly support local businesses. I hope husky doesnt choose to supply solely to corporations.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK

Stay friends, shop locally. Go down & buy the parts they ordered & do the labor yourself. Save big time !!


----------



## Aled Owen

Sorry for the large bump but is it possible to apply to be a Stihl dealer online?


----------



## fireemt799

I would suspect why they want some info is to make sure your not selling online which they forbid. as far as stihl they have been shutting down all the small dealers in my area if you cant sell 50 saws a month they dont want you all the husky dealers are still here and doing good


----------



## spike60

If you are just starting a business, you pretty much have zero chance of becoming either a Stihl or Husky dealer. Both companies have significant requirements in place for someone looking to sign on. 

Your only realistic shot is with one of the second tier lines, such as Dolmar, Jonsered, Efco, or Solo. These companies need dealers, and market share. Not only are they more willing to take a shot on a new guy starting up, but they are more likely to allow a guy to just do saws, if that's what he wants.

The downside of course, is that in most cases, it's difficult to do significant numbers with these lines. Particularly if they are unknown in your area.


----------



## A10egress

spike60 said:


> If you are just starting a business, you pretty much have zero chance of becoming either a Stihl or Husky dealer. Both companies have significant requirements in place for someone looking to sign on.
> 
> Your only realistic shot is with one of the second tier lines, such as Dolmar, Jonsered, Efco, or Solo. These companies need dealers, and market share. Not only are they more willing to take a shot on a new guy starting up, but they are more likely to allow a guy to just do saws, if that's what he wants.
> 
> The downside of course, is that in most cases, it's difficult to do significant numbers with these lines. Particularly if they are unknown in your area.



sounds like a good and logical answer.

I too have considered opening a shop with Husqvarna as the big name.... but reading this was a reality check. Starting a business has to be risky and difficult but I have a idea in my head that I think would work in the right area.


----------

